

The arXiv server hits 1M articles - jeremynixon
http://www.nature.com/news/the-arxiv-preprint-server-hits-1-million-articles-1.16643

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8881482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8881482)

